# Tempestade tropical HARVEY (Atlântico 2011 #AL08)



## adiabático (19 Ago 2011 às 10:58)

Formou-se no mar das Caraíbas a oitava depressão tropical da actual temporada na bacia do Atlântico Norte. Encontra-se ao largo das Honduras e dirige-se para terra, sendo improvável o seu fortalecimento antes de se encontrar sobre terra.

Em todo o caso, o governo das Honduras emitiu um aviso de tempestade tropical para a região da fronteira deste país com a Guatemala.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2011 às 22:15)

Já é Tempestade tropical, embora não tenha muito espaço (mar) para grandes evoluções


----------

